# Iver Johnson Fixed Gear Hubs



## Handyman (Oct 28, 2013)

I recently came across this pair of Iver Johnson fixed gear hubs.  The one that has rounded sides is marked "Iver Johnson BR" and the one that is strait is marked "Iver Johnson AR".  Are any members aware of what years these may have been used?  Were these the hubs used on the 90 and 90A Racer? Are the front hubs that are mates to these marked "AR" and "BR" also? Will a New Departure gear thread onto these?


----------



## sam (Oct 29, 2013)

My guess is they are Standard British Thread. New Departure used their own threading so most likely no to using the ND cog.But if your looking for skiptooth in standard British they were made ---look for track bike ($$$) cogs


----------



## Handyman (Oct 30, 2013)

*Track Cog*



sam said:


> My guess is they are Standard British Thread. New Departure used their own threading so most likely no to using the ND cog.But if your looking for skiptooth in standard British they were made ---look for track bike ($$$) cogs




Thanks for the info Sam, I went to eBay and found a "British" 7 tooth cog and bought it.  I'll give it a try and hope that it threads on.


----------



## Iverider (Oct 30, 2013)

I believe the one marked "BR" Is mine. I was in the midst of engraving my name on it when it was yanked from my hands. If you'd like to return it, please mail to....

Nice hubs!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 30, 2013)

Great condition hubs!
What year were those hubs made!


----------



## Handyman (Oct 30, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Great condition hubs!
> What year were those hubs made!




Giovanni, The hubs are in great condition...............they may even be NOS.  The guy I got them from bought a box of hubs directly from the Iver Johnson Factory when they had a liquidation sale WAY back.  I also got a set of Chater-Lea hubs from him that they probably were using on their 90B racers at that time. I have no idea what years these hubs would be appropriate for and was hoping someone on the Cabe might know.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 30, 2013)

You lucky guy!
Can you post images of the Chater Lea?


----------



## Handyman (Oct 30, 2013)

*Chater-Lea Hubs*

Here are the pics of the Chater-Lea Hubs.  These have 40 spoke holes in the rear hub and 32 spoke holes in the front hub.  Both of the Iver Johnson hubs I posted pics of previously in this thread have 36 spoke holes. These hubs look so clean they also could be NOS.


----------



## Handyman (Oct 30, 2013)

Krautwaggen said:


> I believe the one marked "BR" Is mine. I was in the midst of engraving my name on it when it was yanked from my hands. If you'd like to return it, please mail to....
> 
> Nice hubs!




Just for one moment Brian..........................................................I was believing you!!


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 30, 2013)

Wow, Pete - if he got 'em from the factory sale they probably are NOS - good fo you!!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 6, 2013)

Krautwaggen said:


> I believe the one marked "BR" Is mine. I was in the midst of engraving my name on it when it was yanked from my hands. If you'd like to return it, please mail to....
> 
> Nice hubs!




  2 Thumbs up !!!


----------



## Kombicol (Apr 17, 2020)

Seems a few threads are coming back form the dead, so why not.

The rear hub on my ~1908 Iver cushion frame is marked BR. It takes a standard ND cog fine. 
The matching front is marked BM.


----------

